# MY THOUGHTS ARE WITH YOU NEWTOWN



## wellington (Dec 14, 2012)

So, so sad I hope we don't have any members directly affected by this horrible, horrible, event that happened today.


----------



## kathyth (Dec 14, 2012)

I second that!

ðŸ˜ª


----------



## IowaGuy28 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm a 3rd shift worker and was asleep. I woke up to my dad and older sisters all posting about a shooting. When those 3 people put Anything on fb, it's the first things I take a special look at. My heart sank...


----------



## Weldd (Dec 15, 2012)

I used to live in Milford, CT about a 20 minute drive from Newtown. There as a horse/tack store in Newtown that would order me Mazuri tortoise chow. It was a nice, sleepy little town. I can't believe this happened...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 15, 2012)

Just thinking about it makes me sick


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 15, 2012)

Sad indeedâ€¦..but I hope people realize it has absolutely nothing to do with â€œgun controlâ€ and as already expectedâ€¦.. the media , blows the details out of proportion. This is another case of a troubled individual needing help and taking the last recourse for attention. The sad fact is people are more inclined to believe gun control is the answer when this so far from the truth â€¦..The reality is the USA today has become a non~caring Nation with more monies spent on Government , Bull=S*** , TV shows and the actors in it , as well as sports professionals even so called music idolsâ€¦..yet â€œ Joe down the blockâ€ maybe needed someone to talk to in depth â€¦.a â€œ friendâ€ . This is not an excuse for the actions taken, but the mere fact the world today is really becoming a â€œ rat raceâ€ of sorts. I could go on and on about views on this and it even varies state to stateâ€¦.itâ€™s like comparing apples to oranges â€¦. You can't!


----------



## wellington (Dec 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, this country has always put actor, singers and athletes as if they were something other then humans that eat, poop and sleep the same as the rest of us. I do believe in some gun control. I don't think assault weapons and hand guns should be allowed to the general public. I do not believe we should be allowed to carry a weapon. I do however believe we all should have the right to have a rifle and to be able to protect ourselves and what belongs to us. I don't think however gun control is going to stop something like this. However, it's a lot harder to conceal several rifles then it is several hand guns. I believe things like this happens more so because of the lack of home family life. No one sits at the dinner table any more. Too many kids are left to do for themselves, as parents either have to or want to have two incomes. To much importance is put on what you own. Instead of how well you have spent your time with your kids. I think it's a lot of a lot of things. One thing for sure. It is very sad


----------



## IowaGuy28 (Dec 15, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Sad indeedâ€¦..but I hope people realize it has absolutely nothing to do with â€œgun controlâ€ and as already expectedâ€¦.. the media , blows the details out of proportion. This is another case of a troubled individual needing help and taking the last recourse for attention. The sad fact is people are more inclined to believe gun control is the answer when this so far from the truth â€¦..The reality is the USA today has become a non~caring Nation with more monies spent on Government , Bull=S*** , TV shows and the actors in it , as well as sports professionals even so called music idolsâ€¦..yet â€œ Joe down the blockâ€ maybe needed someone to talk to in depth â€¦.a â€œ friendâ€ . This is not an excuse for the actions taken, but the mere fact the world today is really becoming a â€œ rat raceâ€ of sorts. I could go on and on about views on this and it even varies state to stateâ€¦.itâ€™s like comparing apples to oranges â€¦. You can't!



Dude, I want to high-five, agree, knuckle pound with you! Anyone who is pro gun or a gun enthusiast (me) KNOWS its NOT about the gun. Sad sad day


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 15, 2012)

This case is somewhat different, though, if you ask me. Because these guns were purchased by the shooter's mother who "liked to use them often".... that's great for her, but why does she have them laying around her house where her clearly mentally deranged son can just do what he wants with them?

Personally, I think this is more of an issue of how to handle mentally unstable people, not guns... but I don't think any of that matters now. 

*Instead of trying to turn this into a gun debate, let's pretend for one second that politics isn't everything.*


----------



## Tom (Dec 15, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Instead of trying to turn this into a gun debate, let's pretend for one second that politics isn't everything.



Agreed. This was a despicable act committed by a despicable person. Wouldn't matter if he chose a knife, hammer, car or any other tool.

It's not about the tool. It's about the intent and the person.

Sad sad day. Condolences to the families of the victims


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 15, 2012)

I was so saddened by this story. The families and students who witnessed the horror are in my prayers.
Unfortunately people are making this political and not realizing that the media helps unstable people see a way to have their fifteen minutes of fame also.
The whole thing is so sad.


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 15, 2012)

I felt so sick to my stomach when I first heard about it. Such a sad tragedy....


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 16, 2012)

The problem is multi-faceted...part of it does have to do w/ gun control (It's entirely possible to get rid of high-capacity semi- and full-automatic weapons w/o eliminating the 2nd Amentment), part of it is a kid not getting the RIGHT kind of mental care/therapy (the kid was born autistic, specifically Asperger syndrome), and I have to wonder why his family, particularily his mother, ignored this, at least to the point of keeping unsecured high-capacity semi- and full-automatic firearms where he could get to them...

Yet another facet is the kid was being allowed access to extremely violent video games...there is plenty of evidence that normal kids really don't need to be exposed to them, because they're still impressionable...and allowing a kid with mental/developemental issues assess is even a worse idea...obviously.

One thing for certain...we need to find out what will stop this sort of thing, not just mourn it afterwards.


----------



## wellington (Dec 16, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> The problem is multi-faceted...part of it does have to do w/ gun control (It's entirely possible to get rid of high-capacity semi- and full-automatic weapons w/o eliminating the 2nd Amentment), part of it is a kid not getting the RIGHT kind of mental care/therapy (the kid was born autistic, specifically Asperger syndrome), and I have to wonder why his family, particularily his mother, ignored this, at least to the point of keeping unsecured high-capacity semi- and full-automatic firearms where he could get to them...
> 
> Yet another facet is the kid was being allowed access to extremely violent video games...there is plenty of evidence that normal kids really don't need to be exposed to them, because they're still impressionable...and allowing a kid with mental/developemental issues assess is even a worse idea...obviously.
> 
> One thing for certain...we need to find out what will stop this sort of thing, not just mourn it afterwards.



Totally agree. The last part the most. Really hope this is the last time we have to hear something like this. It is so sad, I just can't imagine those poor families and what they are going through and will go through for many years to come. So, so sad


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 16, 2012)

I am totally devastated. I am really struggling with sending my kids back to school. I talked to my 6 year old and told her that if she hears loud popping noises like fire crackers in her school to hide or get out but never run to see what it is. I had heard that a teacher opened her door and pulled in an innocent kindergartner walking towards the noise to see what it was. 

I think that if these lunatics are attacking completely defenseless places like schools and movie theatres we need to have armed security there. I for one will never go to a movie theatre unarmed now.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 16, 2012)

Well said, Terry. I can't imagine what this community and the parents are going through.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 16, 2012)

Weldd said:


> I used to live in Milford, CT about a 20 minute drive from Newtown. There as a horse/tack store in Newtown that would order me Mazuri tortoise chow. It was a nice, sleepy little town. I can't believe this happened...


 i am from milford.(devon).i have a hard time watching the tv. so very sad.


----------



## sibi (Dec 16, 2012)

This is a time to reflect on the innocent lives that were taken. So long as there remains mentally sick persons and those that do not value life, events like this will continue. The tool used to kill didn't do the killing, but it certainly facilitated the large numbers killed in such a short period of time. That is a fact and there's no disputing it. The solution? That may have to wait for another day and time to discuss. This is truly a sad time for all humanity.


----------



## Neal (Dec 17, 2012)

Such a sad thing. I can't watch or even read anything about this without being sick...perspective changes when you have little ones...I can't imagine the horror these parents are going through right now. 

The piper will be paid. I'm a God fearing man and believe these cowards that commit suicide after committing such terrible acts will receive the justice they deserve, and the families who have lost will be made whole in the end.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 17, 2012)

What this country needs is laws regarding mental health.


----------



## bobbymoore (Dec 17, 2012)

This is very sad wish the idiot was alive so he could get what he deserves this is sick. Canada has very strict gun rules


----------



## wellington (Dec 17, 2012)

bobbymoore said:


> This is very sad wish the idiot was alive so he could get what he deserves this is sick. Canada has very strict gun rules



Actually it's better he did himself in. Otherwise we just house, feed and educate him for the rest if his life. This way the ones effected by him don't have to see their tax dollars pay for him to live.


----------



## bobbymoore (Dec 17, 2012)

True we should bring back stoning oh well I hope he suffered


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 17, 2012)

Where is this world heading? Oh yeah! The same direction we always have


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 18, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> What this country needs is laws regarding mental health.



Humane laws regarding mental health.


----------



## Tom (Dec 18, 2012)

There are lots of young men like that one walking around right now. They need help. Their parents need help. They need to be removed from society before things like this happen. As it stands now, the help is not available and little can be done until AFTER a criminal incident occurs. The parents of these sick kids know they have a problem, but in many cases they are not able to do much about it. No amount of any sort of laws on a piece of paper will stop a disturbed, mentally ill person like this young man. The options are: Prevent it in the first place with appropriate mental health care, or stop it in progress with appropriate deadly force. Personally, I prefer both options. Lets get a proper mental health system going, but lets also protect our children with trained guardians of some sort, for the ones who slip through the cracks of the system.

Saw a pertinent quote. Paraphrasing here: We protect our money with guns and barbed wire. We protect our children with words and signs. Priorities of the damned...


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 19, 2012)

I am very very sad about this incident but we adopted a family as we do every year for the holidays my husband and I are thinking of the millions of children who are destroyed annually with no attention or media. Our family is a single mother with two kids of her own and two foster kids. One of the foster kids is eight years old and was shaken as a baby. We were out buying him 3 to 6 month old toys today saddened that someone ruined his little life before he even had a chance. 20 children is tragic, don't get me wrong, but we need to protect kids in general from horrible things.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 20, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I am very very sad about this incident but we adopted a family as we do every year for the holidays my husband and I are thinking of the millions of children who are destroyed annually with no attention or media. Our family is a single mother with two kids of her own and two foster kids. One of the foster kids is eight years old and was shaken as a baby. We were out buying him 3 to 6 month old toys today saddened that someone ruined his little life before he even had a chance. *20 children is tragic, don't get me wrong, but we need to protect kids in general from horrible things.*



Agreed.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 20, 2012)

Tom said:


> There are lots of young men like that one walking around right now. They need help. Their parents need help. They need to be removed from society before things like this happen. As it stands now, the help is not available and little can be done until AFTER a criminal incident occurs. The parents of these sick kids know they have a problem, but in many cases they are not able to do much about it. No amount of any sort of laws on a piece of paper will stop a disturbed, mentally ill person like this young man. The options are: Prevent it in the first place with appropriate mental health care, or stop it in progress with appropriate deadly force. Personally, I prefer both options. Lets get a proper mental health system going, but lets also protect our children with trained guardians of some sort, for the ones who slip through the cracks of the system.
> 
> Saw a pertinent quote. Paraphrasing here: We protect our money with guns and barbed wire. We protect our children with words and signs. Priorities of the damned...



It's very sad that legally, nothing can be done until the person has committed a crime, and then they are just thrown in jail. Jail isn't the place for them. 

The mother of the shooter on this occasion sounded like a terrible person, probably had mental issues to deal with herself, and now an entire town and specifically 20 kids and 6 adults have to pay for the way she mistreated the situation. In a decent world, he would have been put into a mental institution, not locked away in his mom's house all day, listening to her rant about how the economy is going to fall and we all need to be prepared.


----------

